# Weather



## Mummy3monkeys (10 Jan 2015)

I am trying hard not to be a fair weather cyclist and I really need to get out on my bike, but!!
Thurs I planned to go out and it poured with rain, last time I got wet I was so cold.
Plan to go out this morning, the wind sounds very strong, and forecast says 30mph.
Husband says I need to man up and get out there, me, I am not so sure..


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2015)

I'm off out now - it's blowy!


----------



## summerdays (10 Jan 2015)

I don't see the point in riding in the strong wind when you don't have to. If it was a commuting day I probably would but I don't see what I would enjoy today. Wait for a gap if the weather then go for it, it is unlikely to stay this windy all weekend is it? (Not seen the weather forecast that's just me hoping for the best).


----------



## sackville d (10 Jan 2015)

It`s the dangerous gusts of wind that I`m avoiding at the moment. WNW at 50mph is far from ideal


DCLane said:


> I'm off out now - it's blowy!


DCL you are just so hardcore these days! Take care in that wind mate. It`s that that `s worrying me.


----------



## Eribiste (10 Jan 2015)

Riding in a strong wind can be quite dodgy. A headwind is just wearing, bad enough, but the sudden gusts from a side wind can throw a cyclist significantly offline. Bends in the road, farm gate or other gaps in a hedgerow can give one an unwelcome surprise too. I find the need to be constantly wary quite tiring, so I usually wait for calmer weather given a choice.
Take care!


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jan 2015)

Tell your husband to bugger off!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jan 2015)

Cycling is supposed to be enjoyable. If you aren't or won't then don't bother unless you have to. And it could be dangerous in winds like this, if your mind is on other things like thinking about how horrible the weather is.


----------



## Turbo Rider (10 Jan 2015)

Depends where you live though as well, I've found. I'm at the top of a hill and it's a bit blowy at times, but yesterday morning, having struggled through the winds and travelled around 2 miles, there was no wind at all. Nearly got blown off on the way down, mind, so I was about to turn back as it died down.


----------



## Easytigers (10 Jan 2015)

I'd give it a miss..I certainly am...don't fancy getting blown into an oncoming car!


----------



## Osprey (10 Jan 2015)

Eribiste said:


> Riding in a strong wind can be quite dodgy. A headwind is just wearing, bad enough, but the sudden gusts from a side wind can throw a cyclist significantly offline. Bends in the road, farm gate or other gaps in a hedgerow can give one an unwelcome surprise too. I find the need to be constantly wary quite tiring, so I usually wait for calmer weather given a choice.
> Take care!



I second this. I went out yesterday afternoon in the 25 - 30mph winds and even though I,m 15st and 6'2, the sudden side wind gusts blew me of line quite considerably and uncontrollably. If its just a leisure ride, sit it out and wait. Take a walk or run instead.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2015)

I'd not be too happy if the wife was out in this wind on a cycle..mind you my wife would kick me in the nads if I said man up..


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (10 Jan 2015)

Ah well, it has died down a bit, thought I'd give it a go, no, did a quick circuit round town then home, way too scary for my liking!!


----------



## BigAl68 (10 Jan 2015)

Planned to ride this morning but as I almost got blown over walking to the shop this morning I am giving it a miss. If it was a work day I would probably just get on with it but not today.


----------



## dodgy (10 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> it is unlikely to stay this windy all weekend is it?.


Yes, and for most of the coming week, with a much stronger storm due on Thursday

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/liverpool <-- centred on Liverpool, change to see your area.


----------



## mythste (10 Jan 2015)

No busses to work on the weekend so I had no choice but to use my bike today. I find planning key, 

Last night I got two possible outfits out and ready (weather dependent) made sure my lights/phone had plenty of battery, worked out breakfast times and got everything prepared for lunch.

Having to sort all that stuff out can be a burden in its own right and I find that taking the hassle out in the morning makes "manning up" for a ride a lot less difficult.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jan 2015)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> I am trying hard not to be a fair weather cyclist ..


I am quite happy to be a fair weather cyclist. You only live once and I intend to make it last a long time so no need to take unnecessary risks.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2015)

You need to dress for the weather so you don't get cold or wet.


----------



## simon.r (10 Jan 2015)

I'll do wet, I'll do cold...but not 25mph+ winds


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2015)

Personally I think anyone that cycles in wind like it is here is off their trolley 

Was bad enough trying to walk the dog in it.


----------



## Dibdib (10 Jan 2015)

So far this winter I'm trying to HTFU a bit and get out regardless of the cold and wet, but after looking at the forecast last night and this morning I decided that 30mph winds, mostly across my intended route, was where I drew the line. Toughing it out is one thing but I don't fancy getting a gust throwing me into a tree, or oncoming traffic, or worse.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2015)

There's always another (better) day to go cycling.


----------



## dr snuggles (10 Jan 2015)

I do everything but strong wind and bad ice. Unless the wind dies down I won't be out at all this weekend.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2015)

I wouldn't even fancy taking the trike out in this wind, it was skittling wheelie bins up the road yesterday.


----------



## sarahale (10 Jan 2015)

Almost came off this morning as a sideways gust caught me on top of a bridge. But I have to commute by bike. I have a huge scar on my thigh from a tree branch impaling me on a windy day, be wary of things falling from above to!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2015)

Now snowing here to go with the wind.....should be an interesting dog walk after lunch.


----------



## mustang1 (10 Jan 2015)

Conversation:

Dude: wow you rode in the rain today?
Me: are you calling me stupid?

Yes its probably silly to ride in heavy rain but I (and many here) have done it and continue. Whether we we are dumb or just determined, i don't know. But rain doesn't stop me and I think you should have another go.

Just wear the right gear.


----------



## Roadhump (10 Jan 2015)

dodgy said:


> Yes, and for most of the coming week, with a much stronger storm due on Thursday
> 
> http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/liverpool <-- centred on Liverpool, change to see your area.



Looks like the worst will be Wednesday afternoon / evening into Thursday morning.

I'm with the stay off the bike unless it's absolutely necessary crowd. Don't mind cold or a bit of rain but this strength of wind is too dangerous for my liking.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jan 2015)

Way too dangerous to be out. Putting my life at risk isn't high on my list of priorities for the new year!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jan 2015)

I decided it was too windy to ride today, so I've cleaned the bikes, changed the pads on the road bike which I should have done three months ago and changed the punctured tube on the commuter. Now going to drink lots of tea and either watch some football or more than likely fall asleep in the bath listening to the football.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jan 2015)

I don't fancy going out in the car, let alone on the bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I decided it was too windy to ride today, so I've cleaned the bikes, changed the pads on the road bike which I should have done three months ago and changed the punctured tube on the commuter. Now going to drink lots of tea and either watch some football or more than likely fall asleep in the bath listening to the football.


..........so should we expect some gurgling soon as you fall asleep and disappear underwater? 

I'm off out for second dog walk. It's trying hard to snow and still very windy so should be fun.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2015)

I have 20 mph winds, and don't mind so much going out. It's the 1 F or -16C that keeps me riding indoors. Above 30 mph, even in summer, and I'm staying in. Especially since I'm often using panniers. Rig for full sail!


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Jan 2015)

It's days like today that make be grateful for the turbo.


----------



## wam68 (10 Jan 2015)

DCLane said:


> I'm off out now - it's blowy!


You crazy man. It Baltic out there. Serious kite flying weather, so it's paper time for me with feet up


----------



## DCLane (10 Jan 2015)

sackville d said:


> DCL you are just so hardcore these days! Take care in that wind mate. It`s that that `s worrying me.


 


wam68 said:


> You crazy man. It Baltic out there. Serious kite flying weather, so it's paper time for me with feet up


 
Thanks both. AM and PM rides to university and back in the wind. Bit blowy at times and snow on the way home.


----------



## fatjel (10 Jan 2015)

I went out today but in Kent . We don't really have weather here.. Was a couple of windy moments


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2015)

fatjel said:


> I went out today but in Kent . We don't really have weather here.. Was a couple of windy moments




Which club you ride with?


----------



## fatjel (10 Jan 2015)

san fairy ann


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2015)

fatjel said:


> san fairy ann




Righto,
Have signed up to the Man Of Kent.
Always a well organised ride by the SFA.


----------



## fatjel (10 Jan 2015)

I'm planning that one this year did the flat 100 last. Never heard of an audax before that

some days wish I hadn't


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Jan 2015)

Need to get out, going stir crazy....the wind just won't fark off and now ice and snow is a major risk. Might walk to the main road and keep to the main roads.

fark! Just started major hailstorm!


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Personally I think anyone that cycles in wind like it is here is off their trolley
> 
> Was bad enough trying to walk the dog in it.


As long as toto and you dont end up landing on a witch with ruby slippers you should be ok .


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jan 2015)

If I have a roof on my shed, carport or house in the morning, I will be surprised. It is screaming out there.


----------



## Firestorm (10 Jan 2015)

fatjel said:


> san fairy ann


So does my brother...


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jan 2015)

I had very good advice on 25 January 1990: don't go out. I didn't. A colleague of mine did, and never came back. Wind kills. http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/interesting/jan1990


----------



## flyingfish (10 Jan 2015)

We went & did 20 miles in welwyn & Hatfield this morning. Wind was strong but we hit horizontal rain for a while. At least it was mild. Horrible thing was I realised I was enjoying it!!
I need help! 
Pete


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jan 2015)

Just got a message to say a house in the village has lost a roof. All we can do is sit in and hope.


----------



## Brandane (10 Jan 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> I had very good advice on 25 January 1990: don't go out. I didn't. A colleague of mine did, and never came back. Wind kills. http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/interesting/jan1990


.
I don't remember that particular storm, but what I do remember is that we used to get one, maybe two big storms per winter.
Now it seems that December/January is an unrelenting conveyor belt of storms hitting us. This weather is quite simply outwith the parameters of what I consider to be safe for cycling. I am even avoiding doing shifts driving, and that is in articulated lorries (they are fine if heavily laden; if not - give them an even wider berth than normal).
The next few days don't make for good reading, and then there is another storm coming on Thursday. Wonderful.


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (10 Jan 2015)

Well, by the time the wind had died down a bit, shopping done etc, daylight had gone, and so had my desire to go out. Think it's going to be a bit calmer tomorrow (well I hope) as I'm planning on bringing my new bike home if all goes well and I definitely want to go out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2015)

It is my hope that by next Saturday, I may actually get out and ride, as the weather is supposed to be in the upper-30's F, or 3C.


----------



## MrPie (11 Jan 2015)

Was quite happy to apply Rule 5 when I lived in Bonny Scotland. Didn't care too much for pootling in driving rain and freezing cold so I would reserve the worst days for the turbo trainer. Since moving to Texas I have become a cold and rain fearing wuss! This weekend was 1C and damp......need to MTFU. The heat however.......love it. Quite happily ride for hours in 30C+


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2015)

MrPie said:


> Was quite happy to apply Rule 5 when I lived in Bonny Scotland. Didn't care too much for pootling in driving rain and freezing cold so I would reserve the worst days for the turbo trainer. Since moving to Texas I have become a cold and rain fearing wuss! This weekend was 1C and damp......need to MTFU. The heat however.......love it. Quite happily ride for hours in 30C+


I don't mind +C, but 6 inches snow and -C to a great extent have dampened my interest in outdoor cycling. Next weekend looks like an opportunity. Perhaps winter will let up early this year.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2015)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> Ah well, it has died down a bit, thought I'd give it a go, no, did a quick circuit round town then home, way too scary for my liking!!


I do commute in bad weather, got other choices but riding is quicker by far.
However, I don't go out for leisure rides in bad weather.
The commute is very short, 5 miles, just short enough to "man up" if required.
You shouldn't have to man up for what is supposed to be enjoyment, tell hubby to get "on his bike"


----------



## Eribiste (11 Jan 2015)

I got out as far as the garden to give the bike a good clean. That was cold and windy enough!


----------



## Globalti (11 Jan 2015)

Two different pals have invited me to go out riding today so there's a little peer pressure but I have no enthusiasm despite feeling desperate for some exercise.

I was thinking that an indoors race and training circuit with hills and plenty of bends, built inside a disused factory, would pobably do well if it had a good catchment area.


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2015)

Globalti said:


> Two different pals have invited me to go out riding today so there's a little peer pressure but I have no enthusiasm despite feeling desperate for some exercise.
> 
> I was thinking that an indoors race and training circuit with hills and plenty of bends, built inside a disused factory, would pobably do well if it had a good catchment area.



I think that would be called BMX.


----------



## Globalti (11 Jan 2015)

Much bigger; more along the lines of road racing circuits like Eastway. You'd need a big old factory like a car plant.


----------



## BigAl68 (11 Jan 2015)

No wind or rain this morning in Somerset so I shall be going out presently. Maybe 40 miles or so and stopping in at a friends later for a late lunch/early tea.


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2015)

Globalti said:


> Much bigger; more along the lines of road racing circuits like Eastway. You'd need a big old factory like a car plant.



You would need a lot of income to pay the overheads, the indoor tracks manage it I suppose.


----------



## screenman (11 Jan 2015)

When I am over this rubbish virus I will check out Steve Abraham, if it is good enough for him to get couple of hundred in then it is good enough for me to get a 50 in. I will use the guy as a kick up the butt when needed.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jan 2015)

Globalti said:


> Two different pals have invited me to go out riding today so there's a little peer pressure but I have no enthusiasm despite feeling desperate for some exercise.
> 
> I was thinking that an indoors race and training circuit with hills and plenty of bends, built inside a disused factory, would pobably do well if it had a good catchment area.


Seems like your describing a velodrome.


----------



## Booyaa (11 Jan 2015)

Globalti said:


> Much bigger; more along the lines of road racing circuits like Eastway. You'd need a big old factory like a car plant.


Plenty of places around the Birmingham area that could accommodate something like that. I guess the cost would be massive to build it though. If I have a big win on the Euromillions I will look into it in more detail.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Jan 2015)

Met office said it would stop raining by midday yesterday in south west London, pottered around for a bit after that, and finally headed off about 2pm. Battled a headwind for a long way, but decided never the less to strike out to follow the RideLondon "west loop" gpx I have on my phone. Wind died down an it was a beautiful evening, though quite dark by the time I got to Leith Hill. Later on I decided to cut a corner and head home, pausing briefly at the base of Box Hill before deciding I'd done enough for the day, and kept going towards home.

If Steve Abraham wasn't out there making us all feel small, I'd be very proud of 108km in such blustery weather.


----------



## Telemark (11 Jan 2015)

gavroche said:


> I am quite happy to be a fair weather cyclist. You only live once and I intend to make it last a long time so no need to take unnecessary risks.


I guess it depends on how you describe 'fair weather'  ... If it's sun, blue sky, warm, no wind, no risk of rain, we wouldn't get too many cycling days in this country, decreasing as you head north. 
My safe-ish limit for a cross-wind is gusts of ~35 mph as per the MetOffice website, haven't calibrated myself against the BBC wind predictions which don't show max gusts. Being picked up by the wind at a gap in a hedge is not fun.  
For icy conditions, there are ice tyres and for rain there are waterproofs, but strong winds are definitely the scariest for me, too .

T


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (11 Jan 2015)

Managed a 15 mile this afternoon, wind got up a bit and a couple of cross winds, but so good to get out!!


----------



## mattobrien (11 Jan 2015)

It was a barmy 14 degrees when I went out Friday night, but windy.

Yesterday was equally windy, but colder.

Today was windy and three degrees. Cold.

Never mind, three days and three rides is good in my book.

Also with riding into a head wind being character building, I now have it in abundance. 

Looking forward to some less windy days as my average speed has taken a bit of a battering.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jan 2015)

I didn't see any other cyclists out in the wind yesterday,that must be a first! Does anyone else find windy conditions more knackering than heat rain or cold? I slept for an hour after my ride which is unusual for me.


----------



## Eribiste (12 Jan 2015)

Windy conditions tire me out, I think it's the constant mental readiness to combat a sudden gust, never knowing when one will come and blow you off line.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2015)

Having to pedal downhill, on a hill where 30mph+ is your normal speed, is one that gets to you.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (13 Jan 2015)

Abandoning my trusted steed (Giant Escape 1) again this week for the sherabang called the Number 23 bus because of this weather conditions and saftey.

I don't know what hurts most; missing the endorphin rush in the morning or having to pay the £8 return bus fair.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2015)

^^^ that endorphin rush really does do the trick. best legal high out there


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Jan 2015)

Its like a spring day in London right now  but I have to work boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2015)

Another regrettable instance of work getting in the way of cycling.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2015)

Well if it makes you feel any better a big black cloud with lots of water in it has left Bristol and is heading in the direction of London now!

I need to get out and check my snow tyres that I've put on this morning but it's not looking tempting out there at the minute!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Well if it makes you feel any better a big black cloud with lots of water in it has left Bristol and is heading in the direction of London now!
> 
> I need to get out and check my snow tyres that I've put on this morning but it's not looking tempting out there at the minute!




It's actually a lovey day in London. Blue skies... but looking west.. not for much longer.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's actually a lovey day in London. Blue skies... but looking west.. not for much longer.


Seems to be gusty showers with intermittent sunny calmer spells, and supposed to be getting colder through the day.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> Seems to be gusty showers with intermittent sunny calmer spells, and supposed to be getting colder through the day.




In that time since I posted, it's now clouded over.. you fault Summderdays.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2015)

You lot can have some of my weather if you like. I'll send it eastward for you


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2015)

Send it this way so long as it arrives after 6 cos 23c tyres don't like snow as the snow bike is at home


----------



## jefmcg (13 Jan 2015)

I got out today. Only soaked twice... so far


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot can have some of my weather if you like. I'll send it eastward for you
> View attachment 76800


I put the snow studs on today so that should ensure we don't get much. I need to get to work tomorrow so I would to rather there isn't too much disruption. Could you save it for me until the weekend?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I put the snow studs on today so that should ensure we don't get much. I need to get to work tomorrow so I would to rather there isn't too much disruption. Could you save it for me until the weekend?




I'll see what I can do, but no guarnatees I'm afraid.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> You lot can have some of my weather if you like. I'll send it eastward for you
> View attachment 76800



you cant have that view and expect sunshine every day..living in gods country has a price WD


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2015)

You can keep all your snow thanks.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (13 Jan 2015)

Snow overnight is going to upset the mileage tomorrow for sure...ggrrrrrrr... Can't stand the stuff...another ggrrrrrr


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> you cant have that view and expect sunshine every day..living in gods country has a price WD



She lives in Wales not Yorkshire.

We had snow in Leicester thus afternoon, lasted 5 minutes tops


----------



## Brandane (15 Jan 2015)

Please wind, give it a rest!! Hardly got any sleep last night because I thought my house was being ripped apart. The wind is even stronger now, and not due to peak for about 3 hours. Then still gales until about 8pm.. That'll be over 24 hours of constant gales, on top of the two weeks we've already had. I really, REALLY, dislike living in this horrible climate! . No wonder there are so many overweight idle folk about.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> I really, REALLY, dislike living in this horrible climate!


Let's emigrate then


----------



## Brandane (15 Jan 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Let's emigrate then


I could never trust the judgement of someone who has already emigrated - from the relative sunshine of Italia, to this grey, wet, cold, windy s**tehouse of a place!! What possessed you?


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jan 2015)

I went out yesterday and it was so cold I actually wore a pair of gloves. I can't believe myself, pathetic. But they were quite snuggy wuggy


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jan 2015)

Brandane said:


> I could never trust the judgement of someone who has already emigrated - from the relative sunshine of Italia, to this grey, wet, cold, windy s**tehouse of a place!! What possessed you?


Adventure mainly 
I really don't mind the weather here though.


----------



## Brandane (15 Jan 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Adventure mainly
> I really don't mind the weather here though.


You're obviously made of tougher stuff than me, Mr FWC (apart from Tuesdays misguided folly on a MTB in the snow).
Actually I do love it here too, on those 3 days during the summer when the weather God shines upon us. When it's good, it's REALLY good. Roll on June . Not forgetting September and PFS too...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> She lives in Wales not Yorkshire.
> 
> We had snow in Leicester thus afternoon, lasted 5 minutes tops


He said "Gods Country", not Gods County! Ireland is Gods Country though.


----------



## Brandane (30 Mar 2015)

What happened to spring? Can't believe how cold, wet, and windy it has been lately, and no sign of any let up this week. It's nearly April! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644860


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Mar 2015)

Brandane said:


> What happened to spring? Can't believe how cold, wet, and windy it has been lately, and no sign of any let up this week. It's nearly April!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644860


The ice bike is out again: there was sleet showers this morning, ice underfoot


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2015)

Sounds like me last week,65F today


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2015)

Brandane said:


> What happened to spring? Can't believe how cold, wet, and windy it has been lately, and no sign of any let up this week. It's nearly April!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644860





Pat "5mph" said:


> The ice bike is out again: there was sleet showers this morning, ice underfoot


We're on British Summer Time!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2015)

In my part of the States, anytime it isn't freezing is summertime.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2015)

Its got down to Leicester now, unreal gusts and then calm


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2015)

At least we don't have to suffer those embarrassing tabloid headlines like "Hotter Than Rome" they printed the other week when it reached 60 farking Fahrenheit! "Hotter" than Siberia maybe?http://siberiantimes.com/ecology/ot...with-record-high-temperatures-then-july-snow/


----------



## arch684 (31 Mar 2015)

I put the turbo away at the start of the month,looks like it's coming back out.High winds and snowing now British summer time,That's a joke


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Its got down to Leicester now, unreal gusts and then calm


Windblown hailstorm yesterday morning, its not fun in the dark holding one hand to you face as the hail is hitting so hard it hurts .


----------



## Davos87 (31 Mar 2015)

Pig sick of it and so frustrating. Can't remember a ride for the past 6 months without it being windy. Went out the other day and with my bike having deep section rims in a couple of occasions felt myself being blown into the road towards the traffic. It really unnerved me and have no wish to repeat it. 
Come on proper spring... Where art thou?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Its got down to Leicester now, unreal gusts and then calm



We have (or I should say had) three trees on our cul-de-sac, when I got up this morning one was in half, when I got home tonight another was completely gone. Fair play to the council they were out quick to sort them out.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Davos87 said:


> Pig sick of it and so frustrating. Can't remember a ride for the past 6 months without it being windy. Went out the other day and with my bike having deep section rims in a couple of occasions felt myself being blown into the road towards the traffic. It really unnerved me and have no wish to repeat it.
> *Come on proper spring... Where art thou?*


Delayed until next year.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

New Season announcement!


----------

